# Selectively editing Safari history



## sososowhat (Apr 14, 2003)

Is there a way to delete certain sites from my history without clearing the entire history?


----------



## goynang (Apr 15, 2003)

Why?


----------



## chabig (Apr 15, 2003)

Sure, just delete the one you don't want anymore.

Choose "Show All Bookmarks" from the Bookmarks menu. Then click on History in the left column. Delete the ones your don't want from the right column. The history entries are really just bookmarks.


----------



## Orbit (Apr 15, 2003)

why u been lookin at porn?


----------



## sososowhat (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks, chabig.  It hadn't occurred to me to view history as a bookmark.


As for the rest of you: what dirty minds!  Maybe I was shopping for a present for my wife?  Maybe posting my resume?


----------



## yuki (Apr 16, 2003)

Are you old enough to look at porn?  I agree that you better get rid of it.


----------

